# Dynaudio MW 190



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

Dynaudio MW 190 1-Way 12" Car Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

This is likely to fly off the shelf. Truly a bargain.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Looks like it didn't sell...


----------

